# Solved: Keyboard only typing vowels a e i o u



## Joe3000 (Jan 4, 2011)

The keyboard on my Samsung netbook with Win XP is only typing a e i o u (with an accent á é) and a few special character keys.

The rest of the keys aren't working and the left mouse button is acting as the right button.

I've not got a USB keyboard to try. 

I've got avira free anti-virus checker running but its not finding anything.

Thanks!


----------



## 87654321 (Mar 10, 2012)

You might get value from this thread on another forum:
http://www.theeldergeek.com/forum/i..


----------



## Joe3000 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks, it was a sticky alt key causing the problem.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

if its all working now, please mark your thread as solved.


----------

